# Primary teacher moving to south africa



## missb87 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi, 
I am a Scottish primary school teacher and my partner has been offered a promotion in his job which involves us relocating to johannesburg.
I am looking for any advice on what to expect in terms of change of lifestyle and the chances of me continuing my career over there? Or at least gaining employment in a childcare setting?
Thank you


----------



## DonoZA (Jan 10, 2012)

Unfortunately unless you can get into one of the private schools, you're a bit hosed. 

The public schooling and education system is collapsing. Even if you can find a job, you'll probably have to teach in one of the rural or dangerous areas and for this you'll be paid barely peanuts. 

You'd be better off having no job or staying in Scotland... don't let the allure of good weather fool you, this place is nowhere you want to live. There's a reason so many of our teachers relocated to the UK, USA, Australia and Canada. 

Sorry


----------



## missb87 (Jul 10, 2012)

The weather is not of any interest to me. The reason to move is to be with my partner.
We are lucky enough that it is not necessary for me to work but it would obviously be better. I wouldn't b happy not doing anything with my time while he is at work.


----------



## catorce (Jun 25, 2012)

I think you have to be registered with the SACE (South African Council for Educators) in order to be employed as a teacher. The curriculum has changed since I was last in primary school, many yonks ago, so I'm not sure what the match up will be between the Scottish primary school curriculum and South African ones. Perhaps google a South African school and have a look at the listed curriculum? Good luck!


----------



## missb87 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for that! Sounds like a good place to start


----------



## Glasgowbhoy (Oct 22, 2012)

I love it here. There is crime but it is like any big city, as long as you are careful it is fine. I heard a lot of horror stories before I came here but I have found it’s a great place to live. Everyone who visits me loves it. Have a look at Parkhurst, Rosebank, Illovo, Parktown North, Melrose Arch and Melville. This is the nicest part of the city and the best place to go for food/drinks etc. They have lots of shopping centres here but these areas have a neighbour feel. Think the West end of Glasgow. 

The public transport system is prettier much non-existent, so try and get a car sorted as soon as possible. People drive crazy on the roads but don’t worry you get used to it! 

I don’t think not speaking Afrikaans will stop you getting a teaching job. Plus there are lots of people from the UK working here. 

The main Private schools are King David, Redhill, Dainfern college, Heronbridge, Summitt College, Reddam, St Peters College and Kyalami Prep. The best place to start would be Crawford (they have schools in Lonehill, Sandton and Fourways). 

My experience is the people are very friendly and welcoming. If you any further info, please ask away. When are you planning to come over?


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

ISASA | Independent Schools Association of Southern Africa - Home This is a good place to start if you are looking for jobs in private schools, you might already be aware of this site.


----------



## missb87 (Jul 10, 2012)

My partner is already there but I would be planning to join him in the summer.
Thank you for that information.
We have been looking at the dainfern area as well as the serengeti estate to live. Any info/recommendations appreciated.


----------



## Sara-J (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi I have been here in JoBurg 10 weeks so still a newbie but from what my friends here have told me, teaching is incredibly low paid and demoralising. One teacher we know works in a private school and her pay is still very bad compared to the UK.

In terms of the change in lifestyle... well its completely different! I have spent all my life living in Lincolnshire until this move to SA. I have had to change a lot in the 10 weeks I've been here and I am getting used to this way of life but do sometimes miss being able to go for a long walk to clear my head!


----------



## missb87 (Jul 10, 2012)

Haven't been on this for a while, how are you getting on now Sara-J? Do you work over there? 
That's me starting to make major plans now and officially move over in July. I'm just back from visiting for 2 weeks so saw the house and got a feel of the area and beginning to feel more positive about it. I have arranged to visit a local private school when I arrive to get some advice and an idea of what to expect so will se where that takes me.


----------



## Glasgowbhoy (Oct 22, 2012)

Good luck with the move. I am sure you will enjoy living in Joburg. It is cold and raining today, so feeling a bit homesick for Glasgow!


----------



## missb87 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks! It has been strangely sunny back here today! How long have you lived out there?


----------



## Glasgowbhoy (Oct 22, 2012)

I have been here 3 1/2 years. I know the city pretty well, so I can recommend a few places for you to check out when you get here. 

How is the job hunting?


----------



## Clairy (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in need of some (sensible) advice! Myself, my husband and three school aged chn are looking to move to Bryanston area of Jo'burg, but it seems it's all against us re quota or general working permits. I'm a primary school teacher and want to continue in this profession, but have not been degree qualified for 5 years yet, but prior to this managed nurseries with many years experience and appropriate quals. Is it as hard to get in as it appears?????


----------



## missb87 (Jul 10, 2012)

Where have you been looking for information? I'm not sure how hard it is but from talking to South Africans so far they seem really positive about me being able to get something. These are not education based people so it isn't really that helpful. As far as my qualifications it does seem like quite a process to go through to get them transferred. I haven't heard anything about 5 years experience needed, is this something you have heard? I have 4 years after graduation.


----------



## Clairy (Apr 24, 2013)

I have contacted a couple of immigration companies and the guidelines are very tight. I feel like a fish out of water. Their advice differs and I'm getting more confused by the minute !
I want the move to be worth it. I have heard recently that teachers pay is poor compared to the UK, but I don' know where to get accurate infomation. How do other people do it if they aren't marrying a SA civilian or being transferred wit a job???!!!


----------



## missb87 (Jul 10, 2012)

I have also heard the pay is poor in comparison. If it wasn't for my partner I wouldn't be looking to relocated my job over there. I haven't had much luck finding out much so have almost gave up in hope it is easier when I actually get there.


----------



## Clairy (Apr 24, 2013)

AAARRGH !! It's so frustrating.

Thanks for responding.


----------

